# On line coaching ?



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Started riding in June this year and I've ridden about 2500 miles now and increased my speed to an average of about 16 to 17 mph over a 1 to 2 hour ride in the morning that mixes flats and some hills - riding at the top end of zone 3 to zone 4 mostly. I would like to keep making progress over the Winter with a goal of being able to get closer to 20mph average next year before Summer. Not sure if that's realistic, but that's the goal. I don't intend to race, just would like to be faster so I can keep pace with other riders I join up with more easily. I'm 56 years old, 190lbs 6'1" and have dropped about 20lbs since starting riding this Summer. Current body composition runs between 16 and 17% body fat. 

I have a trainer to ride indoors, and have been toying with the idea of using an online coach in the near future to keep me both motivated and improving with a structured training plan that's focused on my objectives and is adjusted based on my progress through the Winter and through the riding season next year. 

Any thoughts on using an online coach and if it's a good idea how to go about picking one? What would I expect to pay for the service? I have a HR Monitor, Garmin 500, speed and cadence sensors on the bike set up on the trainer, no power meter


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

There is no shortage of online coaches out there who are willing to take $50 to $500 per month from you. For many, this seems reasonable but I am much more likely to recommend seeking out a local coach who will actually see you ride. Anyone can give you a training program to follow and check in to see how it is going, but so much more can be had with working with a coach who you are actually able to ride with. Dialogue, having him/her see you on the bike, see your strengths and weaknesses, etc, etc. 

IMO and these are just semi-random numbers, if you are thinking of spending $100/month for online coaching then it is worth spending 50% more ($150/month) to be coached by someone local. 

You may want to consider joining a racing club in your area if possible, even if you do not intend to race. When I was starting out, I joined a large club that employed a coach and had a deep racing group at every level. The coaching I received from both the official coach and unofficially from the experienced cat 1 racers was invaluable. Once I had progressed out of cat 3 I was pretty much done being "coached" and I was doing my own training plans based on my experience but I always had the club coach to bounce things off of, and even after I moved away I still continued to consult with him from time to time.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Eric, great advice. Unfortunately with the Winter months on us there won't be many more days till I am stuck riding my trainer and it will last for several months. Do you think I would be best off during this first off season for me just following a standard plan of intervals for an hour 3 or 4 times a week? I can sure put in plenty of time on it but not sure how to structure that time so I make progress or how to adapt it if needed based on my results.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I would suggest investing in Joe Friel's book "The Cyclist's Training Bible" and reading it cover to cover. I think after you read it you can likely come up with your own program to get you through the winter months and build some fitness.

The most important thing I can tell you about making up your own program and effectively "coaching yourself" is to not be too hard on yourself. I have seen many riders struggle with having a well-plannned program laid out, only to have something in life get in the way (work, illness, family). They end up missing a workout, or a few workouts and get frustrated by the inability to stay on the program. This only adds stress and often the rider ends up overcompensating and doing too much. Having a coach to provide some perspective in these situations is quite valuable. Things happen and plans have to change sometimes, the key is knowing how to adapt to them and not freaking out. Friel addresses these issues in his book as well. I always try to look at my training on a macro scale when I evaluate it, not focusing too much on any one week or especially any one session.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I have Joe Fiels book Cycling Past 50 which has quite a bit of discussion about training including periodicity - because I am not building for an event there's probably not a need to plan a peak, correct? It's not really prescriptive about how many days per week to plan for workouts - I assume 6 days mixing intervals for 4 days near LTHR and a couple days of zone 3 and a day of rest is the typical plan?


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

If you're searching for a coach I would see what's available online and ask them directly, they'll be able to give you a better idea of what they can offer you. Trainingpeaks.com I think has a list of coaches as does USACycling.org

As mentioned, prices can vary from $50 on up to a couple thousand depending on what type of coach you're looking for. Generally the more you pay the more 1-on-1 interaction you get and generally the more experienced of a coach you'll get.

Periodization involves different phases of training, peaking is designed for racing but the important part of the peak is that there's the recoup phase after. The more intensity you include the more rest you need. If you want to ride more often at longer distances, you need to lower your overall intensity. If you want to have really intense workouts, you'll need to lower the volume and include more rest. This is where a coach would be able to do the work of planning in the resting and training days. You'll need to find what works for you an that takes some trial and error. Everyone recovers at different rates and fatigues at different rates.

Adaption, where the real physical gains are made, happens when you're resting not when you're working. Keep that in mind.

I like to do "sets" or "training blocks" in 10 days instead of 7 days. I'll have 4 interval days (intense days) 2-3 endurance days and 2 recovery ride or rest days and at least one rest day where I'm completely off the bike. If you do 2 days in a row of hard training, the first day of the 2 should be the harder of the 2.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

_blatant plug_

We specialise in remote coaching at all levels, which works well for people who are not in great need of a coach to view them while riding. So, if for instance your priority is some help with bike set up, or say specific skills work requiring supervision and immediate feedback, then a local coach is good solution. We do that too of course, but only local to where our coaches are.

We have our own specialised online communication management system, so you can be in touch with coach via web browser, smart phone or tablet. We use these successfully with riders all around the world, ranging from masters, local club and tours riders, right through to elite world champions and professional riders. For many of our clients who travel, it's actually better, because our communication tools are available anywhere the internet is. And training can be printed out if needed 

We use our online system to deliver the training (weekly, fortnightly or monthly), receive training files (power or other) with client training diary updates, and manage the athlete's key event calendar. It uses a social media style interface for regular communication and connects with our internal athlete planning and monitoring/analysis tools.

We also provide online training plans at a much lower cost than our coaching services, and these are great plans, customised to suit your fitness level, experience, training history and goals, as well as provide some access to coach for occasional questions via the same online system described above.

Some links for info:

Coaching options

Training plans


_/blatant plug_


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

I have an online coach and she's awesome! Shoot her an email 

Heather Nielson


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

This may be too short of an explanation to get my point across, so feel free to ask questions.

I am primarily an online coach and the training aspect is equivalent to a local coach. In the end, without spending thousands of dollars a month to have someone with you during training, a local coach knows just as much from a post-ride debrief as an online coach. The main form of communication is still digital -- power/ride files, written discussion on how a ride went, email/text/phone questions, etc. The main difference between a local coach and a purely online coach is if he is able to see you race and coach you on strategy. How much is that worth? It depends on how far you want to go and your race category. I've yet to see where a coach consistently rides or meets with you every month for under $600/mo.

With that being said, for what you want to do, either read a lot or get a coach. This depends on how much effort you want to put into self-learning and the timeframe with which you want to learn/practice that knowledge. It would probably be most helpful for you to get a coach the first 1-2 years and ask lots of questions, while reading as much literature as possible, before creating your own program. You may find that the extra motivation, time savings, and oversight of a coach is worth keeping in the long-run.

I'll call that my mini-plug.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

Alex_Simmons/RST said:


> _blatant plug_
> 
> We specialise in remote coaching at all levels, which works well for people who are not in great need of a coach to view them while riding. So, if for instance your priority is some help with bike set up, or say specific skills work requiring supervision and immediate feedback, then a local coach is good solution. We do that too of course, but only local to where our coaches are.
> 
> ...


Alex,
You have always offered free advice to members of the RBR community, not harm here in my book.:thumbsup:


----------



## OHroadie (Jul 12, 2010)

I've gone down this road before with online coaches in another sports. With the $$ I spent, I didn't care for it at all. The coach was very knowledgeable, but a text or email with feedback is not the same as someone being there. To go over details. If I did it again, I would invest in a local individual to meet with face to face. The digital age has made things like this too impersonal. Just my $.02


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I had a very good experience and therefore would recommend it. As you selecting a coach may be the toughest part. I asked people I knew who were getting coaching and made a decision based on recommendations.

I think for guys wanting to do what you want to do to guys like me that want to do well racing local to regional races the best formula would be something like this: 

1. Ride for a year or two (not coached) to gain a base of knowledge and basic understanding of your body, training, nutrition, etc...from reading and general experience. I think this is important so that you can be more effective in the relationship with your coach in step 2.

2. Hire a coach for a season...

3. Then, ride again for a year or two with out a coach. Try and implement what your coach has instructed/taught. At that time you'll have a better understanding/appreciation if a coach is worth it to for what you want to do.


----------

